# New Lodge created from previous unrecognized group



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Gentlemen,

I want to introduce you to Pride of Columbia PHA No. 483 under the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of South Carolina PHA Hon. Nathaniel Durant Jr Grand Master. This lodge was previously unrecognized, but went through the process of healing and are now a part of the Prince Hall family.

Note: I was not present for this event.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Nice Brother. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## kabbah357

Greetings Brother's and congratulations on receiving your warrant that allows you to work.


----------



## RockBender

Greetings Frat, I am Brother Michael Thomas, Master of the above recently healed lodge, I look forward to many stimulating threads on here.


----------



## RockBender

Bro Bruce you should of told me about this site...lol


----------



## Ceasare

Welcome to the PHAM!  You will find the link here warm, real, and regular!
Travel Light!


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis

My lodge also will be healed and joining the PHAmily on Jan 28 2012 about 12 of us. We were well we still are considered clandestine and so be it because we no longer will be after that I believe Grand Master will be attending here in Victoria TX, the existing Prince Hall Lodge has been inactive for quite some time so we are taking every officer seat there. SMIB


----------



## RockBender

Bro Jaime Solis said:


> My lodge also will be healed and joining the PHAmily on Jan 28 2012 about 12 of us. We were well we still are considered clandestine and so be it because we no longer will be after that I believe Grand Master will be attending here in Victoria TX, the existing Prince Hall Lodge has been inactive for quite some time so we are taking every officer seat there. SMIB


 
Congradulations and Great Job! Im am please to see this is becoming an epidemic of sorts.  I am proud to announce there will be 3 Non PHA masons joining our lodge on January 19, 2012 as well.  Lets keep up this good work of bring good men into regular masonry.


----------



## Txmason32

Brother can you shed light on healing ? and how were you clandestin ? Congrats btw and Godspeed


----------



## RockBender

Who is this question intended for ?


----------



## Txmason32

who ever has the answer lol . nice avatar Brother Rock


----------



## RockBender

lol thanx, well the process of healing is something not mentioned in the MWPHGLSC book of constituitions, its simply a method of an individual or group of of un recognized masons leaving their affiliation and joining a regular body of masons in this instance PHA. each Prince Hall jusridiction has at its perogative the method of healing, for example some may require monetary fees and retaking each individual degree over while another may ony require a fee and taking easch obligation over, in my case there were no fees at all and my lodge had only to satisfy our Grand master of our proficency and then retake our MM obligation over in open lodge as well denounce our previous affiliation.  I hope this helps somewhat frat.


----------



## Txmason32

Thanks ! I did not even know that was possible but so glad it is so more good men of charecter can be a body of one


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Txmason32 said:


> Brother can you shed light on healing?



A technical Masonic term which signifies to make valid or legal. Hence one who has received a Degree in an irregular manner or from incompetent authority is not recognized until he has been healed. The precise mode of healing depends on circumstances If the Lodge which conferred the Degree was clandestine, the whole ceremony of initiation would have to be repeated. If the authority which conferred the Degree was only irregular, and the question was merely a technical one of legal competence, it is only necessary to exact an obligation of allegiance, or in other words to renew the covenant. (Source Mackey)

It should also be noted that only Prince Hall Masons can heal as Mainstream doesn't currently recognize any form or version of healing. This should also answer the question of clandestine.


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis

Txmason32 said:


> Brother can you shed light on healing ? and how were you clandestin ? Congrats btw and Godspeed


 my lodge and I were part of a predominate black AF&AM Grand Lodge in Austin and well it's considered bogus so we whom were blind saw it best for our lodge to be a regular recognized lodge when questions arose as to why we were imprisoned to our own judistriction and not allowed to visit regular recognized lodges finally everything has come into play and we will soon be joining PHA


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I want to introduce you to Pride of Columbia PHA No. 483 under the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of South Carolina PHA Hon. Nathaniel Durant Jr Grand Master. This lodge was previously unrecognized, but went through the process of healing and are now a part of the Prince Hall family.
> 
> Note: I was not present for this event.



That's awesome! Glad those Brothers came into the fold so to speak


----------



## Raymond Walters

Txmason32 said:


> Brother can you shed light on healing ? and how were you clandestin ? Congrats btw and Godspeed





RockBender said:


> Who is this question intended for ?



For Br. RockBender, the healing process that PHA uses isn't a process used by mainstream Freemasonry in America. This is probably why Br. Txmason asked the question he asked.

In the Prince Hall Affiliated Grand Lodges there is an overall uniformity of procedure regarding "healing" of unrecognized Freemasons.

(Affiliation Demits) *Article VII sections 3 & 4 of the Masonic Code of the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of North Carolina explains it best;

Section 3 - None but Prince Hall Master Masons shall become members of this lodge. Non-Prince Hall persons who apply for membership may be accepted only after they have been healed.

Section 4 - "Healing" which is done by dispensation, includes proof of Non-Prince Hall membership by a card or certificate from a lodge showing membership. The regular application having been acted upon in the usual manner by ballot, and if accepted the lodge may heal by obligating him in reading the First (EA) and Second (FC) degrees and give him the Third (MM) Degree in its entirety in the usual Prince Hall Masonic intitation manner. No titles (Worshipful Master, Past Master, etc.) held in a Non-Prince Hall are recognized by this lodge.*

I hope that this helps explain in better detail the healing process that Br. RockBender has spoken of in his original post.


----------



## bupton52

Bro Jaime Solis said:


> my lodge and I were part of a predominate black AF&AM Grand Lodge in Austin and well it's considered bogus so we whom were blind saw it best for our lodge to be a regular recognized lodge when questions arose as to why we were imprisoned to our own judistriction and not allowed to visit regular recognized lodges finally everything has come into play and we will soon be joining PHA


 
Congrats on your decision. I believe Bro. Wells is apart of your lodge as well correct? I've had the pleasure of speaking with him on the phone several times.


----------



## hlnelson

Congratulations Brother Solis all the best on the 28th and welcome to PHA


----------



## Ceasare

There is room for all who desire!  I love masonry!  I also look forward to fellowship.


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis

hlnelson said:


> Congratulations Brother Solis all the best on the 28th and welcome to PHA


thank you


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis

Today is the day getting healed to PHA all my lodge


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis

GM Curtis of PHGLofTX in the house today it's a great beautiful day that the Lord has made ready for this healing to PHA


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis

Finallly a PHA Brother


----------



## Bro Whalon

Ahhhhh! Feels good to be back amongst brothers. Wells did not get healed, maybe in due time he too will become regular.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Thanks to all who posted in this thread.


----------

